
Show HN: DeployHub – deploy tracking and reporting - detkin
https://deployhub.io
======
detkin
I ran the Bitbucket team for 5 years and in that time this was the tool I
wanted for understanding what the team was shipping and for letting the rest
of Atlassian know what we were up to.

Creating a project on DeployHub makes it easy to understand when your features
ship:

* Integrates with your GitHub or Bitbucket repositories

* See commits, issues, pull requests, changed files and authors for every deploy

* Allow everyone in your organization to understand what code changes you're shipping by subscribing to email digests

* Instantly see the full code diff for a deploy

* Quickly see when you've rolled out code and exactly what's changed to help squash bugs

* Have automatically generated release notes sent to your Slack or HipChat team channels

* See an aggregate of what's been deployed today, this week or this month

I've been working on this passion project for some time and I'm excited to
share it with all of you and answer any questions you might have.

------
jkodumal
We've been using DeployHub at LaunchDarkly for a bit now, and it's a great
tool to have in our arsenal. The thing I like about it is that it focuses on
doing one thing well. Too many tools in this space try to control the deploy
process too-- we've already got ansible and other tooling that works great
there, but providing visibility + metrics on our deploys is super valuable.

